# carrier model 50js--048--301



## jb95694 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ac fan doesnt kick on and after reading other threads  it sounds like a capaciter may be bad.  Could anyone know location of it or any other parts i may need to check and or replace. The model is # above . Thanks your time is greatly appreciated


----------



## keepinitcool (Jun 2, 2013)

Take off the panel right above where your lineset connects on the unit. The capacitor should be in there. Remember to kill the power before digging around in there. Have fun!


----------

